# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الثانية online مادة Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء

مرفق لينك المحاضرة الثانية online مادة Criminology

لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شبعة اللغة الأنجليزية

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VA-FPzjGVI

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

